# neurobalance



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Any feedback on this product. One minute people were raving about it and now it has gone quiet. Is it still working for the people that were using it?
Some one said they were discontinuing it, but i've found a site that sells it, well i haven't tried ordering it yet, as want some up to date feedback on this product.

Anyone??


----------



## stadiumrockdwarf (Jul 17, 2007)

Was that the viral advertising thread where some dude was blatantly pushing his product and pretending to be loads of different people asking questions about it to create a buzz? Haha yeah amazing all those guys that had 1 post a piece appearing from nowhere saying they had been after it for ages. If that guy is reading, if you want to be more convincing at least give your inventions a shot on the 'first step' board and then its not so blatantly obvious that you are trying to sell the stuff.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

where I buy my supplements off of bodybuilding.com has it discontinued


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I found somewhere that sells it. I got mine this morning but haven't tried it yet. There is a few people trying it, see the other thread Suppl that really do work or whatever its called.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

No Wrong one lol

its

'Cure for my social Anxeity-you should give it a try'


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> where I buy my supplements off of bodybuilding.com has it discontinued


 Correct! And I just posted about it in "Cure for my social anxiety!!!! you should give it a try!!!"


----------

